# Amazon Flex Confirmation!



## Hambone (Jun 28, 2016)

My background check was approved last night, yaya. I watched all the videos and went through all the steps, direct deposit, etc... I received an email this morning saying I am ready to go. I sign into the app and nothing shows up. It says, Delivery area at the top and where do I want to deliver? The area field is blank. Is there some one in tech support that can help so I can figure out what is going on? Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

they should of told you at webinear what to select


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Sounds like you need to write Flex Support. Here's the email: [email protected]

There should have been at least one selection in the field sometimes 2 depending on where you're located.
Make sure of the area you select when you do get the option/options as it's a pain to change.


----------



## Timlomo (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi Hambone,i am having the same problem with my Amazon flex ,It says, Delivery area at the top and where do I want to deliver? The area field is blank.Were you able to fix it?Please kindly give me the step you took if you were able to solve the problem.Thanks


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

there's a drop down menu at the blank box...hit the drop down bar.


----------



## ibrostar (Oct 5, 2016)

i hit the drop down but there is nothing on it. thanks!


----------



## Ryan C. (Oct 21, 2016)

ibrostar.. Did you ever find a solution? I am having the same problem. Please advise


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

If you guys haven't gotten a fix you can try some things on your own. Search for the "clear data" process and try to relaunch the app. Try it several times and even once a day if you're still waiting. 
It took me some time to get the right warehouse for me so I've done it. I had only one option but not the one that was closest to me. About 2 weeks to work it out and get the right warehouse to show up on my selection.


----------



## Ryan C. (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank You Carmen! I have tried that a few times yesterday and today. I just find it odd that the delivery area dropdown is completely blank. I have emailed flex support and they just keep saying that if a warehouse is unavailable it is because of an "overwhelming" response and to try again later. So I guess I have to learn to be patient.


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

I got Miami Gardens and i have yet to even get a block and it has been 2 weeks


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Robert Banks said:


> I got Miami Gardens and i have yet to even get a block and it has been 2 weeks


 Are you waiting for scheduled blocks? If you're new you should have gotten at least 1 or 2 by now. If not, you have to learn the block grabbing process. I work out of Miami gardens.......you have quite the commute from Atlanta though!!?? 
Has been an off couple of weeks now since Hurricane mattew so might also be why you haven't been scheduled. Weird stuff going on right now but this gig is in a constant state of flux so things can change overnight.


----------



## Bimal99 (Oct 20, 2016)

How do I reactivate the account? My account is deactivated, so I was wondering if any one has ideas to reactivate the account? I already emailed support couple days ago but havent got any response yet.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Bimal99 said:


> How do I reactivate the account? My account is deactivated, so I was wondering if any one has ideas to reactivate the account? I already emailed support couple days ago but havent got any response yet.


You posted this yesterday. They dont reactivate drivers. Your only hope is to go to the warehouse that dropped you for breaking the rules and ask for a second chance.


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

When I opened the app Friday morning all the grey dots were gone and I didn't have any deliveries available. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Robert Banks said:


> When I opened the app Friday morning all the grey dots were gone and I didn't have any deliveries available. Am I doing something wrong?


You just werent assigned a block, happens all the time. Dont be discouraged and try to grab them when you see them


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Robert Banks said:


> When I opened the app Friday morning all the grey dots were gone and I didn't have any deliveries available. Am I doing something wrong?


What did you set your availability to?


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Bimal99 said:


> How do I reactivate the account? My account is deactivated, so I was wondering if any one has ideas to reactivate the account? I already emailed support couple days ago but havent got any response yet.


Why were you deactivated?


----------



## Logistics.com (Oct 21, 2016)

Robert Banks said:


> I got Miami Gardens and i have yet to even get a block and it has been 2 weeks


It definitely takes time. I'm in Los Angeles (Orange County) and have been on board since October 10th. Yesterday was the very FIRST time I was scheduled for blocks unilaterally by the warehouse. My area also offers the nightly 10pm "grab a block" game that most have to play around here.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> Why were you deactivated?


He brought a two door to deliver in and got a warning he needed a four door. Brought another two door and got deactivated.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> He brought a two door to deliver in and got a warning he needed a four door. Brought another two door and got deactivated.


Just like politics, we get the bestest and the brightestes.


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

I have experienced this. In the Android App it is just blank with no information.

Same thing happens in the iOS App, but it actually displays the reason:

"*All available service areas are currently full.*" in a bright red bar across the top of the screen.

Essentially, keep checking and as people drop.out, or the holiday rush kicks into full gear, spots will open up.

Their onbarding is like a mad rush. First come first served until full. So those who got on with it immediately and we're lucky enough to get their background checks done faster got spots. Everyone else has to wait.

If you've managed to get past this, please let us know how you did it.


Hambone said:


> My background check was approved last night, yaya. I watched all the videos and went through all the steps, direct deposit, etc... I received an email this morning saying I am ready to go. I sign into the app and nothing shows up. It says, Delivery area at the top and where do I want to deliver? The area field is blank. Is there some one in tech support that can help so I can figure out what is going on? Has this happened to anyone else?





Timlomo said:


> Hi Hambone,i am having the same problem with my Amazon flex ,It says, Delivery area at the top and where do I want to deliver? The area field is blank.Were you able to fix it?Please kindly give me the step you took if you were able to solve the problem.Thanks





Chicago88 said:


> there's a drop down menu at the blank box...hit the drop down bar.





ibrostar said:


> i hit the drop down but there is nothing on it. thanks!





Ryan C. said:


> ibrostar.. Did you ever find a solution? I am having the same problem. Please advise


----------



## Hidden Leaf Shinobi (Jun 24, 2015)

Flexxx said:


> What did you set your availability to?


I set it for 12-12


----------

